# Another puppy scam



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I found an advertisement yesterday where someone said they had free 12 week old maltese puppies in New York. I knew it could not be true but I decided to e-mail them anyway to see what they would say. It is really sad that someone will probaby be scamed by this thinking they were going to get a free baby and they just have to pay for shipping. This was their reply:

Hello
thanks for your mail regarding my puppies,They are still available to any one prepared to provide them with enough care and love,where they will be well spoil with all their needs.they are 12weeks old and have very good temperament with kids and other pets,very playful love to play around with toys and kids,they are health guaranteed and registered,vet checked.they are up to date on all their shots and will be coming along side their health papers and vet records.they are called (FemaleLUCY and male GINA) ..the reason why i am giving them out for adoption is because working hours are too much for me and it gives me no time to take care of them and also the weather and climate here is not good for them living which might make them sick and you know that i wont like that to happened so i decide to give them out to a family where they will be well taken care of and treated like children.and since you are interested in adopting them,i am willing to give to you but you have to first assure me that you will take good care of them and that you will send their pics to me monthly so that i can see how they are doing in their new home.I am located in Cameroon.Please may i ask you some few questions?
do you have kids...........?are you a breeder............?do you have other pets..........?where do you live......................?how soon do you want her..................?
Thanks
By Dr Bonfin Yerima 

They also sent pictures of two maltese pupies. I e-mailed them back to say that I was under the impression that the puppies were in NY and this was their reply:

HELLO
I AM VERY GLAD TO HEAR FROM YOU SO SOON.GINA AND LULY ARE VERY GOOD PETS,THAT WILL LIKE TO DO AS YOU WILL SAY,THEY LISTENS TO COMMAND AND THEY ALSO LIKE TO WALK AND PLAY TOO WITH KIDS AND OTHER PETS.THEY LOVES TO SLEEP WITH PEOPLE AND ALSO LOVE TO BE CARRIED IN THE HANDS.I KNOW THAT GINA AND LUCY WILL BE VERY GLAD TO CHANGE A HOME SO I DON'T WANT THEM TO SUFFER AND ALSO I WANT THEM EVER HAPPY SO JUST WISH YOU GIVE THEM A GOOD,CARING AND LOVING HOME GINA AND LUCY WILL BE SHIP FROM CAMEROON AND WILL TAKE 6-7HOURS TO GET TO YOUR LOCATION WHICH WILL SAFE AND GUARANTEED OKAY AND ALL YOU WILL NEED TO DO IS TO PAY FOR THEIR SHIPPING TO YOUR LOCATION WHICH IS $150 OK WHILE I TAKE CARE OF THEIR PAPER WORKS AND THEIR CAGE TO TRAVEL WITH OK .SO GET BACK AS SOON AS POSSIBLE WITH YOUR COUNTRY.............STATE/CITY.............HOME/STREET ADDRESS........FULL NAMES.........PHONE NUMBER...........AND THE NEAREST AIRPORT TO YOUR LOCALITY WHERE YOU WILL LIKE TO RECEIVE THEM OK BECAUSE I WILL USE THIS ADDRESS TO SHIP THEM TO YOU OK .IF YOU CAN PROMISE YOU WILL TAKE GOOD CARE OF THEM I WILL GIVE THEM TO YOU FOR FREE OK.
I WAITING TO READ FROM YOU.ASAP AND AS SOON AS YOU PAY THE SHIPPING FEES FOR THE BABIES WILL SHIP TO YOU AND YOU WILL ONLY PAY FOR THEIR SHIPPING
THANKS
By Dr Bonfin Yerima

These types of scams make me sick to my stomach. I am going to e-mail them back to let them know that I am on to them. BTW, the advertisement is not there anymore.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm not going to lie, a scam like this almost worked om me last winter before I got Pebbles :brownbag: I was browsing puupyfind.com and found free puppies and I was ecstatic. All I had to do was pay for shipping. I was too hopeful/happy to take the time to think about it. I got pretty similar responses to what you did, and I was like "No way am I going to wire money to Cameroon!!!!!!!!!" lol. Good think I still had some sense in me


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:angry: I WISH THERE WAS A WAY THAT THE POLICE ETC.COULD SEND THE MONEY TRACK WHERE ITS GOING THEN ARREST THE BUMS .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

There's an ad in our small local paper this week for two free Yorkies. Of course, my friend sent them an e-mail because she's worried about the pups. :wacko1: 

I told her it's a scam, but she just wants to see what they say anyway. It'll probably be the same outcome. Especially because they didn't put a phone # in the ad, just an e-mail address.

Guess they still do it, because there are people who still fall for it.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've seen so many of these scams and you can't help but wonder how many people send money. It makes me sick! 
I have a friend who has an Ebay business (she sells on commission for other people). Someone won something and when she received payment it was for a lot more than the item. They wanted her to send a money order or cashiers check back to them for the difference. Something just wasn't right so after doing a lot of checking the money order she received was a fraud. This person even threatened her! She went to the police and they really didn't seem to concerned about it. Her bank told her it was a good enough fraud they would have deposited it in her account then came back on her for the money when it was turned down. They found it to be fraud by checking the numbers. She even took it to the FBI's fraud unit. To my knowledge nothing was ever done about it. You have to be so careful!! This type of person can be very creative.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I sent him a bit of a nasty reply to let him know that I was on to him and this was his repsonse:

Hello 
I hope all is well with you,I'm very sorry to hear you sounding skeptic ok ,it seems that you are thinking that I wanted to take your money for what is not real, or I'm trying to take an advantages over you and your money. When I know how people work very hard and make their money,so I will never think about taking their money for what is not real. Try to understand me better.I don't have the money to ship the puppies to you right now, if I had the money, I'm such a man that can "truly give away his eyes to a complete stranger", I'm an honest man. And I truly know how hurt it will be for some to take away my money like that.However,as soon as I confirm the payment from you today the puppies will be shipped tomorrow and I will get back to you with the shipment and delivery informations of the puppies. Thanks and I will wait to hear from you asap

He is a little persistent, don't you think?


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

What a creep! Some people make me so sick. I have learned to be very Leary of all people. Especially when they are offering something for "free". I work in the medical field and I constantly see how people will work you over to get what THEY want. Its truly amazes what people will do. I could go on and on. It sickens me.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I wonder how they would respond if you say you are willing to go there and pick up the puppy??


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey, that is a good idea.........I'll bet you would never hear from "give my eyes to a stranger" again!!!!!! Tell him you will fly to him and pick up the puppy. Ask him what his address is..........LOL!!!!


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE (DonnaD @ Sep 14 2008, 09:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634857


> I sent him a bit of a nasty reply to let him know that I was on to him and this was his repsonse:
> 
> Hello
> I hope all is well with you,I'm very sorry to hear you sounding skeptic ok ,it seems that you are thinking that I wanted to take your money for what is not real, or I'm trying to take an advantages over you and your money. When I know how people work very hard and make their money,so I will never think about taking their money for what is not real. Try to understand me better.I don't have the money to ship the puppies to you right now, if I had the money, I'm such a man that can "truly give away his eyes to a complete stranger", I'm an honest man. And I truly know how hurt it will be for some to take away my money like that.However,as soon as I confirm the payment from you today the puppies will be shipped tomorrow and I will get back to you with the shipment and delivery informations of the puppies. Thanks and I will wait to hear from you asap
> ...


His English is so bad, it's an overseas scam. Similar to the Nigerian e-mail scams.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Sep 14 2008, 01:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634894


> I wonder how they would respond if you say you are willing to go there and pick up the puppy??[/B]



QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 14 2008, 02:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634919


> Hey, that is a good idea.........I'll bet you would never hear from "give my eyes to a stranger" again!!!!!! Tell him you will fly to him and pick up the puppy. Ask him what his address is..........LOL!!!! [/B]



That would have been a good response. Too bad I did not think of it.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

You should have emailed back and said you will organise and pay directly to the airline and give them all the details so all they need to do is to take the dogs there and see the people at the desk. I would have liked to hear her response from there, see if they would have gone along with it.


----------



## Malteze (Mar 31, 2005)

> I found an advertisement yesterday where someone said they had free 12 week old maltese puppies in New York. I knew it could not be true but I decided to e-mail them anyway to see what they would say. It is really sad that someone will probaby be scamed by this thinking they were going to get a free baby and they just have to pay for shipping. This was their reply:
> 
> Hello
> thanks for your mail regarding my puppies,They are still available to any one prepared to provide them with enough care and love,where they will be well spoil with all their needs.they are 12weeks old and have very good temperament with kids and other pets,very playful love to play around with toys and kids,they are health guaranteed and registered,vet checked.they are up to date on all their shots and will be coming along side their health papers and vet records.they are called (FemaleLUCY and male GINA) ..the reason why i am giving them out for adoption is because working hours are too much for me and it gives me no time to take care of them and also the weather and climate here is not good for them living which might make them sick and you know that i wont like that to happened so i decide to give them out to a family where they will be well taken care of and treated like children.and since you are interested in adopting them,i am willing to give to you but you have to first assure me that you will take good care of them and that you will send their pics to me monthly so that i can see how they are doing in their new home.I am located in Cameroon.Please may i ask you some few questions?
> ...


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

Cameroon.......that is WHERE all the scams are comming from! when i was searching for a pup i saw alot of these ads.... and they all came from there.... stupid ppl..


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

He said that he would give his eyes to a stranger.................SO, I have a friend that is blind and would be most appreciative I'm sure. I am working on the "arrangements and paper work" as we speak. 

I actually hope that this IS a scam and there are no real pups involved! 

Bob


----------



## Malteze (Mar 31, 2005)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Sep 14 2008, 01:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634894


> I wonder how they would respond if you say you are willing to go there and pick up the puppy??[/B]


Yes I will be there next week to pick up the puppy, I am bringing my wife along, she is a agent for the FBI, and the puppy is a surprize for her.

Maltz


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE (Malteze @ Sep 16 2008, 11:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636464


> Yes I will be there next week to pick up the puppy, I am bringing my wife along, she is a agent for the FBI, and the puppy is a surprize for her.
> Maltz[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

QUOTE (maltesemom3 @ Sep 17 2008, 01:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636484


> QUOTE (Malteze @ Sep 16 2008, 11:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636464





> Yes I will be there next week to pick up the puppy, I am bringing my wife along, she is a agent for the FBI, and the puppy is a surprize for her.
> Maltz[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Good one... but I did sign my name Donna, so maybe I could have said I was bringing my husband along and he is an agent for the FBI


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

I have two very good friends from Cameroon. They now reside in the states. My friend Merci, told me that corruption was the major crime in their country. So sad. I too have had emails offering me beautiful dogs for a small fee from "South Africa". A missionary that took his puppies there and could no longer keep them in the devastating heat. My Hot Dog Bag is from South Africa! Hmmm.. There are so many scams out there.

CM


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH goodness, long ago and oh so far away, when Sara first wanted a Maltese, I found an ad that said they had FOUR puppies they needed to find a good Christian home for, and guess what... I got that VERY SAME reply from whoever THAT scammer was.

I wish we could get all those scammers shut down.
Melanie


----------

